# Split mouth - ideas?



## madhector (25 April 2008)

I really need some more ideas as to what to do about Js mouth, he gets a small split in the corner of it however careful I am and what ever bit he is in (currently a rubber jointed snaffle) 

Even if I can get it to heal up it always comes back and so any ideas would be appreciated

Thanks


----------



## Vicki1986 (25 April 2008)

i think gold label do a skin hardening gel, no idea how good it is though.


----------



## Nats_uk (25 April 2008)

In exactly the same boat and I am slightly resigned to the fact that I may just have to maintain it rather then ever stop it from happening. I found a rubber bit made the corner of his lips sore as well 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I coat the corner of his mouth with lanolin (wool fat) before I put the bit in and then after riding and in the morning I put haemarroid gel (Preparation H) on sore corner. Currently this seems to stop it from splitting and it just seems a little pink after riding now.

I wouldn't recommend using vaseline as it seems to soften the mouth.

I did try using that Gold Label skin hardener gel on his mouth morning and night for two weeks but don't know how much it - couldn't hurt to try though but don't use it when the skin is split and open.


----------



## vickers22 (25 April 2008)

vaseline-put on before you put bridle on, works a treat for my tb


----------



## Nosey (25 April 2008)

Salt water then some bonjela? I have heard that rubber bits can actually make mouths more sore as they can create more friction if a horse is slightly dry mouthed....just a thought!


----------



## vickers22 (25 April 2008)

ooooop, just read nats_uk's post!!well vaseline works for me, but have also used lanolin in past and thats worked well, and it heals them up quite quickly as well


----------



## Nats_uk (25 April 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Salt water then some bonjela? I have heard that rubber bits can actually make mouths more sore as they can create more friction if a horse is slightly dry mouthed....just a thought! 

[/ QUOTE ]

I used to use bonjela but my horse liked the taste of it and keep licking it off! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





geegee22 - I was told to use vaseline 1st by a friend but I found it made it more soft and so have a couple of other people I know but you gotta go with what works 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Salt water is also an idea - I was told to put salt in his feed to encourage to salivate more as it would heal up quicker then


----------



## lastresort (25 April 2008)

I had this problem and used vasaline but I as told that rubber bits make it worse so I changed back to a metal snaffle and its not split since??

Also if you want to harden the mouth you need to use hemmeroid cream (preperation H)but I have found riding through it has also toughend his mouth 

Try the metal bit first though it really has worked for me


----------



## muddy_grey (25 April 2008)

Bonjela before you ride, though agree most horses like the taste!  My friends event horse is super strong XC and kept splitting her mouth, but bonjela seems to have done the trick


----------



## kerilli (25 April 2008)

rubber bits are worse, they snag the skin whereas metal slides on the skin.
i use Eliz Arden 8 hour cream on mine, i know it's daft expensive but it's the only thing that's ever stopped my lips from getting chapped, it's wonderful stuff, and you only need to use a tiny bit. will report back on how quickly it heals Katy's sore mouth, i'm in exactly the same boat.


----------



## KatB (25 April 2008)

Agree re. rubber bits, unfortunately it can cause there mouths to split because of the friction. Vaseline will help with that as helps the bit move a bit more


----------



## tabithakat64 (25 April 2008)

Lady is the same, she is currently in a JP eggbutt snaffle as the curved mouthpiece seems to stop her lips splitting (she has very fleshy lips, tongue and also a tooth missing so it's been quite hard to find a bit that suited her).  I treated the splits with salt water then aloe vera gel.


----------



## ajf (25 April 2008)

If u still wanna use the rubber bit then apply loads of vaseline to it before riding in it.
Um have found blistex works well (human stuff, I can't live without it!!!) but this does sting abit and ponies don't like that very much.


----------



## traceyf (25 April 2008)

i know you will all cringe - but i was told to use anusol on a split mouth - and it really does work.  alll healed up in 3 days!!  ahve you tried a hackamore??


----------



## Tiffany (25 April 2008)

When I first got my girl her mouth used to split every time I rode her and I used to feel so bad about. She was a bit of a puller and leaner which didn't help although I never thought I was heavy handed?  I used to put vasaline on corners of her mouth and when I became really paranoid I checked her new bridle and nothiced the cheek pieces weren't quite the same level on each side?! After putting another hole in to make them even her mouth was much better. I don't have a problem with her mouth splitting anymore.


----------



## Thistle (25 April 2008)

Prep H piles cream is good (honest!)


----------



## Bossanova (25 April 2008)

Second vaseline- smother it on corners of bit and mouth. We use dermagel if they get a split, seems to be good.


----------



## suzysparkle (25 April 2008)

I'm glad it's not just me that has this problem. I've been told to try wrapping the bit in latex bit wrap (Robinsons sell it for £4 a roll). I am also going to try piles cream, makes sense that it would work. 
I also have an old showjumping book by Stephen Hadley and he advises using gauze soaked in alum crystals, wrap round bit and let the Horse wear it a while. I've never managed to find alum crystals though (chemist won't sell for animal use!).


----------



## madhector (25 April 2008)

Thankyou everyone!


----------



## tigger01 (26 April 2008)

You can order alum crystals from any chemist.  I got some from Boots and so cheap and it really works.  Add 1 teaspoon of crystals to half a pint of boiling water, let them dissolve and obviously cool, then soak a bit wrapped in a chamois leather (you'll need to sew this on!!!) and put in horse's mouth.  Leave for 10 mins and repeat according to how bad the split is.  My mare's was quite sore so a couple of times a day, and you will notice it starting to heal after a couple of days.  I then do this once a day, every 3/4 days.  It doesnt harden the mouth.  My instructor used to be friends with Stephen Hadley and she was the one who suggested it.  Like magic!!! 

Dont put Vaseline on cos it does soften the skin, but I've found Carmex (nice smell too!) works wonders just before you put the bit in.


----------



## Thistle (26 April 2008)

lucinda green recommends the alum, she suggests wrapping bit in gauze sewn on.


----------



## k9h (26 April 2008)

Anotherone for Preperation H but you need to get the gel form as this makes a film over the area kind of protecting it.


----------



## foxviewstud (26 April 2008)

i have used vasaline also, yes it makes the area more moist, but if its more moist it has less chance of splitting, bit like our lips when they dry out.


----------



## suzysparkle (26 April 2008)

I tried the cream today, he was not impressed!!! I'm going to hunt for the crystals then. I never thought of going in to boots. I just tried local pharmacy who were most suspicious!


----------



## tigger01 (26 April 2008)

If you have problem PM me and I'll get some for you &amp; send them to you.  My Boots' seems fine to order them for me!!!


----------



## tiggs (26 April 2008)

I was told that rubber bits should always be wet when you put them in to stop rubbing.Just dunking in the water bucket before tacking up seems to work.


----------



## Halfpass (26 April 2008)

I'm another one than can highly recommend Anusol it actually shrinks the cut and toughens up the skin at the same time. All healed in 2 days for my lad.


----------



## pootler (3 June 2008)

My friend's horse repeatedly had this problem.   She spoke to the vet who had no suggestions, tried different bits, vaseline etc, etc.

In the end she swiped some of her Dad's steroid cream and used a small amount on her horse's mouth.  His mouth has now stopped splitting.  We assume he had some underlying problem that needed clearing up and the steroids did the trick.


----------

